#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-18
<hardwyrd> anong meron?
<zakame> hi hi
<Terminus> afternoon zakame =)
<Terminus> somebody was here last night asking about locoteam membership approval on launchpad.
<zakame> yeah
<zakame> I'm thinking of having an IRC meeting tomorrow
<Terminus> oh yeah, i read that email. 5am PHT wednesday morning.
<Terminus> all i've got are blurry photos from your office. >_<
<zakame> no that's the #ubuntu-meeting for the re-approval
<zakame> the one for tomorrow is for #ubuntu-ph
<Terminus> ah... i see. you still need additional photos?
<zakame> what have you?
<zakame> ok, meeting set: 
<zakame> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/loco-philippine-team/136/detail/
<SamhainXIII> Hellow?
<Terminus> zakame: i'll just send it your way and then you can decide if it's useful or not. it's not much anyway. just around 3 photos.
<SamhainXIII> Oh. Someone's alive!
<Terminus> hello SamhainXIII =)
<SamhainXIII> Hey, man! Long time. How's it going?
<Terminus> same old. just discovered how easy web dev is with django if you don't have to deal with fancy javascript widgets. =)
<SamhainXIII> Never tried Django. Hehehe!
<Terminus> SamhainXIII: i used to be a perl catalyst guy but handover is a bit of an issue there. moved to python and django and so far so good.
 * Terminus is still not a fan of ruby
<zakame> ok
<SamhainXIII> I'm using Pylons myself. But it appears that's slowly becoming oldskul. Hehehe!
<zakame> Terminus: eh, handover? :P
<SamhainXIII> Handover?
<zakame> I wonder if that guy holding Makati.pm is still maintaining it
<zakame> I sent him a mail earlier
<arscariosus> sir zakame 
<arscariosus> pa-approve po sa launchpad :3
<zakame> hey
<arscariosus> zakame, hello :D
<zakame> arscariosus: done :)
<arscariosus> thanks :))
<arscariosus> zakame, i have a somehow vague question.
<arscariosus> how do I start getting involved? :)
<zakame> good question :) what do you want to do? what are you good at? :)
<arscariosus> Hmm, I'm a web app dev student sir.
<arscariosus> If I would rate my coding skills, it would be Beginner - Intermediate, although more on the intermediate side.  
<arscariosus> Languages would be C and Ruby and I'm taking Java and DMS this term :)
<zakame> cool :) do you have any specific issues in your ubuntu experience that you think you can improve? like adding a feature in your favorite program or something?
<zakame> C experience also comes in handy for doing packaging work, especially patching software for Ubuntu
<arscariosus> Hmm, as of now I don't have any issues with Ubuntu 11.04..
<arscariosus> I just want to seek help on how to get started haha
<arscariosus> I mean with the community
<zakame> hehehe
<JonDoblados> heya
<JonDoblados> anyone know how to recover a registered nick? i forgot the password already :/
<JonDoblados> nevermind, i registered a new one :)
<nhatz> waaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-19
<scriptwarlock> test
<Terminus> ack
<dodimar> woot woot
<Knightlust> currently at work, i may not always be avaiable to queries, but just ping me if you need me
<zakame> sup
<scriptwarlock> halo
<scriptwarlock> busy ako, laro UT4 :)
<zakame> meeting in a couple
<dodimar> UT4?
<scriptwarlock> yup
<zakame> unreal tournament 4 I think
<scriptwarlock> kaka adik
<scriptwarlock> aw urban terror pala
<zakame> lol
<scriptwarlock> hehehe poor mans cs
<dodimar> hehe..
<zakame> hehe
<zakame> so anyways
<scriptwarlock> meron na kasi mga pinoys nakilaro
<zakame> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/loco-philippine-team/136/detail/
<scriptwarlock> kk go zak
<dodimar> alas tres na.. meeting na!!!!
<zakame> oo :)
<zakame> I'll keep this short
<zakame> I just wanted to hear out some ideas for future ubuntu-ph activities
<scriptwarlock> like schools?
<zakame> in particular short-term, doable ideas
<zakame> yeah, I reckon this and the coming months are the season for many FOSS activities
<zakame> what would you like to do with schools?
<scriptwarlock> out reach, ads
<scriptwarlock> *outreach
<e1mer> sfd is coming up
<dodimar> don't want to be negative, but there were a few ideas brought up sa forums before regarding that, but it died out..
<e1mer> activities pre sfd?
<scriptwarlock> we can bring it back here in cebu di pa gaano ka active mga guys dito. but with the help of xome bros like elmer and aljoriz, possible.
<zakame> dodimar: I guess we could hear those :)
<Knightlust> someone needed speaker for a pangasinan event, i'll volunteer since - i believe - i'm closer to the venue
<zakame> Knightlust: +1
<zakame> can you send me the details so I can document
<Knightlust> sure
<zakame> scriptwarlock: yep, maybe you can set something up like a demo
<scriptwarlock> kk gagawin natin yan.. i have prepared some brochure layouts para sa mga studs and some tarps at speaker na lang kulang
<zakame> e1mer: that sounds good, although I haven't spoken to this year's sfd organizers yet (i'm in the fb group though)
<kidsodateless_> hello all
<e1mer> hi
<zakame> hi 
<Knightlust> there's 2 sfd events this year methinks. the one being organized by cp-union and the one being organized by 8layertech
<zakame> I think just like last year
<Knightlust> that's this year
<scriptwarlock> oh i remember erlee
<Knightlust> rjian on cp-union, not sure though about 8layertech, but they've did email an SFD Song
<Knightlust> hehe
<Knightlust> yeah, just viewed the sfd-discuss ML, meric is organizing an sfd event
<zakame> cool
<zakame> I'll get in touch with him
<scriptwarlock> may sked na ba para sa sfd?
<kidsodateless_> i'm late, do we have links for flashback? what was the current topic? hehe
<zakame> yeah let me recap
<zakame> we're currently discussing shor-term ideas for future ubuntu-ph events
<zakame> there's currently school outreach from scriptwarlock (needs a speaker,) a pangasinan event Knightlust will be attending, and SFD
<scriptwarlock> i think erlee, aljoriz and waterboy can handle the talk
<scriptwarlock> ako bahala sa mga materials
<scriptwarlock> zakame, what about the red cross trainers for ph they need ubuntu guys sino dapat ipadala mo dun.
<zakame> yeah I saw yolynne looking for people off the fb group
<zakame> ther'e quite a few people already willing to volunteer
<Knightlust> i'd love to do it, but the venue's a bit far from where i live, that's why i'll take the pangasinan event
<kidsodateless_> scriptwarlock, sfd will fall on  sept. 17 
<Knightlust> zakame: speaking of which, our lady of lourdes college at daet also needs a speaker for their Robotex event this August. will forward you the email
<scriptwarlock> kidsodateless, copy
<zakame> Knightlust: hmm I might go for that :)
<zakame> so that's quite a few we have now :)  looking good
<zakame> if we push through with the re-approval I may be able to request another batch of CDs
<kidsodateless_> zakame, thanks for that, and wow sounds cool!. 
<zakame> yeah
<scriptwarlock> nice.. cd's sana aabot din yan dito :)
<zakame> since I have a single box left here (I sent a box to yolynne, then a few at the party here, and some more to requestors)
<zakame> yeah I think if I can request now it might make it to SFD
<zakame> or earlier
<kidsodateless_> Team, how about organizing a SFD?ubuntu-ph will be the main organizer? venue will be set and 100+ participants are all set. :)  
<scriptwarlock> zakame, padal ka rin sa cebu ng cd's ngayong oct release na lang yung oneiric
<zakame> kidsodateless_: I guess we can do that next year :) ubuntu-ph doesn't have many resources at the moment (and we're pending re-approval)
<zakame> scriptwarlock: will try to ;)
<zakame> so let me list the ideas down again
<scriptwarlock> zakame, 30pcs pwede na ty
<zakame> 1. scriptwarlock - outreach event in Cebu
<zakame> 2. Knightlust - event in Pangasinan
<zakame> 3. CPU/8Layer - SFD (reaching out)
<zakame> 4. ulinskie - Red Cross linux training (getting volunteers)
<zakame> 5. zakame - Robotex Daet event (tentative)
<waterboy0911> what did I miss?
<scriptwarlock> waterboy0911, tanan haaha
<zakame> lol
<scriptwarlock> waterboy0911, backread na lang
<zakame> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/19/%23ubuntu-ph.html
<zakame> lol it hasn't updated yet
<zakame> but it will be there shortly
<waterboy0911> toinks
<scriptwarlock> zakame, where can we post the brochure layouts para makita at makorek ang mga pinaggagawa namin
<zakame> I'll be putting it on the wiki anyhow, and minutes later on hte ML and FB
<zakame> scriptwarlock: put it on the wiki as a subpage of the PhilippineTeam
<zakame> then discuss over ML/forums/FB
<scriptwarlock> zakame, copy
<Terminus> zakame: just mailed you the photos i mentioned before. you decide if they're useful.
<zakame> we'll probably have to run it against the UbuntuArtwork team too
<zakame> Terminus: thanks!
<zakame> so, moving on to next topic
<zakame> Wiki cleanup (and updating)
<zakame> The team wiki page is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhilippineTeam
<zakame> we obviously need to update the news and other pages
<zakame> and maybe funnel stuff from ubuntu-ph.org (as currently the latter site is down)
<zakame> who can help out?  I'm thinking of also putting the news in a separate subpage
<waterboy0911> creating current news will be great..  
<zakame> yep
<Knightlust> zakame: just saw your g+ post, i the most recent backup of the u-ph.org
<Knightlust> but the db dump of the site needs re-downloading
<zakame> ehy ulinskie 
<Knightlust> ulinskie!
<zakame> Knightlust: cool, let's get that as soon as we can get the site back up
<Knightlust> got it!
<zakame> I can get us a VPS for it
<Knightlust> cool!
<zakame> I'll start with the /News subpage then, I can add this meeting as well as the recent natty events
<zakame> btw we also have a few press releases out
<zakame> I'll probably also put some old subpages under PhilippineTeam/Archives
<zakame> an freshen up a bit
<zakame> oh btw
<zakame> for people speaking and organizing events: can you create a page of yourselves in the Ubuntu Wiki?  So I can track you in the News and events
<scriptwarlock> yes nice
<zakame> you can document your Ubuntu experiences and contributions there
<zakame> so eventually you can have a record you can show off to, for example if you want to become a Ubuntu Member ;)
<zakame> ok
<zakame> so as for Wiki work I'll do some cleanup and reorganizing
<zakame> but for long term I'll need people to update it as events come and go
<Terminus> nice to see you guys have the time to do ubuntu related stuff. =)
<zakame> yeah :)
<waterboy0911> the cebu team is currently undergoing plan for the next release party
<scriptwarlock> waterboy0911, kita na lang storya kay mga tagalegs na sila
<zakame> waterboy0911: we'd love to hear all about that!
<Terminus> i'm thinking maintaining ubuntu-ph would be easier if there's a local ubuntu consultant blessed by canonical.
<zakame> I reckon JeanAustinR is also planning one at Davao
<scriptwarlock> sino si jeanaustin?
<zakame> guy at twitter/g+
<waterboy0911> I need to meen JeanAustinR I'll be in davao this week or next..
<kidsodateless_> scriptwarlock, si zeroseven in forums :)
<zakame> I think he's at the forums too ( I think that's where I fisrst saw him)
<scriptwarlock> waterboy0911, oi waterboy si loell meet him
<zakame> oh therewego :)
<scriptwarlock> kidsodateless, ah yo kmusta
<scriptwarlock> where are we na sa topic
<zakame> so I guess we got a lot of events to look forward!
<zakame> :)
<waterboy0911> move along with the topic..
<waterboy0911> hehehe :)
<zakame> the wiki
<scriptwarlock> yeah the wiki will let our cebu secretariat do the typing and posting :)
<scriptwarlock> sa space namin ha
<zakame> hehe
<kidsodateless_> scriptwarlock, okey lang naman :)
<zakame> ok
<zakame> we can revisit the wiki updating at a later meeting, right now it just needs news updating and reorganizing
<scriptwarlock> zakame, organize lang namin ng maigi tong sa cebu and then we proceed sa skol plans atibapa
<zakame> scriptwarlock: cool
<zakame> so, that's it for the agenda, anything else?
<zakame> I guess that's it then, thanks for coming guys :)
<waterboy0911> hehehe school outreached had been a long plan goal sa cebu team
<scriptwarlock> gonna go guys boss zak ty
<zakame> thanks :)
<zakame> waterboy0911: what schools are you targeting?
<scriptwarlock> waterboy0911, kadto girls high :) hehehe
<waterboy0911> zakame, first target girls highschool... pag maraming chix...  madali nalang ma kuha ang mga lalaki.. hahahaha
<waterboy0911> zakame, mostly technical school.. from elem to college
<scriptwarlock> psst OT
<Knightlust> gtg... home-bound
<zakame> lol wut
 * kidsodateless_ continue sleeping
<arscariosus> oh, so there has been a meeting earlier? :)
<Terminus> arscariosus: yes. 2 hours ago.
<arscariosus> just came home from school :)
<arscariosus> sir zakame you know jesu petar maglutac? 
<zakame> arscariosus: yep he's one of our devs here @$WORK
<zeroseven0183> Good afternoon
<zeroseven0183> Tama ba ang rinig ko na ngayon ang meeting?
<zeroseven0183> Mamaya pa pala sa #ubuntu-meeting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807228
<arscariosus> zakame, he's from our school. :)
<zeroseven0183> kumpleto na yata ang team, futbol na 'to
<SamhainXIII> Sobra pa! Hahaha!
<SamhainXIII> Dalawa na lang 11-a-side na.
<zeroseven0183> Kumpleto na kasi dumating na ang istarr pleyer
<zakame> arscariosus: awesome!
<zakame> hey zeroseven0183 , yeah, 5am later
<zeroseven0183> 9PM here?
<arscariosus> zakame, yup, actually he was my classmate back in 2007 on our first programming class. too bad I had to stop and fro for three years haha
<arscariosus> *and work
<zakame> hehehe
<zakame> zeroseven0183: 5am PHT (9pm UTC)
<zeroseven0183> awwwwwwwww
<zeroseven0183> Sorry hindi ko nabasa ng ayos. Ang aga naman nun
<zakame> hehehe
<zakame> usually #ubuntu-meeting folks meet at those hours
<Terminus> heh, same problem i have with my corp on eve online. ops are at 1900 UTC. >_<
<epal> may meeting pala dito.. puede maki-kinig? xD
<zakame> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 12:06. The chair is zakame.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<zakame> #stopmeeting
<zakame> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 12:06.
 * kidsodateless sipping coffee :)
<arscariosus> :)
<arscariosus> how do I do that in IRC? :3
<Knightlust> so, i take it we go back to sleep?
<Knightlust> heh!
<arscariosus> hahaha
<Knightlust> oh well, since i'm done updating the approval page, might as well trace back my accomplishments and update my own wiki
<scriptwarlock> tapos na ang meeting?
<Knightlust> scriptwarlock: there was no meeting
<Knightlust> next month daw
<scriptwarlock> hah tatapusin ko na lang to laro ko ut4
<Knightlust> hehehe
<scriptwarlock> matulog na nga rin
<scriptwarlock> bai ebrebadi
<arscariosus> bye :)
<scriptwarlock> kanina pa ako dun akala ko iaba yung time natin sa meeting 5am yun pala isa lang
<Knightlust> ako naman nagmamadali mag-update ng wiki
<Knightlust> hehehe
<scriptwarlock> pagsabi kanina goodbye dahil daw walang agenda naks gusto ko sana hold eh yun na pala gudbye
<scriptwarlock> na talaga naku naman tong mga puti ba yan?
<Knightlust> zakame: got the sql dump, as well as the script
<kidsodateless> aw
<Knightlust> i'll send an email to rt requesting server space
<Knightlust> er... i'll check the wiki first, they might've changed process on loco site requests
<zakame> I'm seriously pissed.
<zakame> so I actually also need to update this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/784664
<lubotu2> Error: launchpad bug 784664 not found
<zakame> (its a private bug for the re-approval)
<zakame> the council won't act until that bug is updated, heck they don't even look at their own Agenda wikipage anymore
<Knightlust> hehehe, relax zakame. on the bright side, we can go back to bed and catch a few more zzz's
<arscariosus> *yawn*
<zakame> Knightlust: team will expire from locoteams-approved by tomorrow 2011-7-21
<Knightlust> oh crap!
<zakame> I've put a note about that on the bug
<zakame> wtf
<zakame> czajkowski removed our team from the agenda prior to the meeting!
<zakame> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda?action=diff&rev1=151&rev2=152
<zakame> ok, posted that on the bug too
<kidsodateless> seems,like she deleted all proposal agendas
<zakame> itnet7 is looking into it
<zakame> kidsodateless: yeah, probably without reading
<Knightlust> ahahaha
<zakame> ok, itnet7 says he'll review, given the confusing verbiage of the time, and extend the expiry while looking to review the application offline with the other council members
<Knightlust> ayt! ayt! ayt!
<Knightlust> nice one!
<zakame> yeah :)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-20
<arscariosus> test
<zakame> sup
<arscariosus> hello :)
<zakame> I wonder if this IRC window will show up on TV
<pinoyskull-> is it done?
<_guy_linux> hello. anyone tried comparing the performance ubuntu and variants on Gnome and KDE environments? Which do you think is better in terms of speed and memory usage?
<arscariosus> _guy_linux, haven't tried it yet
<Knightlust> _guy_linux: if you want a speedier ubuntu distro, you should try lubuntu
<Knightlust> 'coz your question's like comparing apples and oranges
<arscariosus> Knightlust, it's based on lxde right?
<arscariosus> i mean it's using lxde as de
<Knightlust> yes
<arscariosus> is lxde 'lighter' than xfce?
<Knightlust> _guy_linux: but if you're only looking for speed and performance... try ubuntu server
<arscariosus> i tried using xfce and fedora 8 with xfce before
<Knightlust> without gui
<Knightlust> :P
<arscariosus> :3
<Knightlust> arscariosus: yeah, lxde's lighter than xfce
<Knightlust> and with the transition to gnome3/gtk3, xfce will have to keep up
<Knightlust> i'm also using lubuntu on one of my system, if you have an older hardware wherein the current release struggles to run on, i really suggest you take a look at lubuntu
<arscariosus> Knightlust, any materials you could suggest so I could contribute to the community
<arscariosus> ?
<Knightlust> try translating projects to filipino
<arscariosus> I just don't know where to start
<Knightlust> wait, i'll go get the link
<Knightlust> arscariosus: here's the knowledgebas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/
<Knightlust> and here's the link to the templates: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/fil
<Knightlust> click on a project, and go translate. don't worry if you messed up
<Knightlust> someone (most likely me) would review it anyway before submitting the finalized translations
<arscariosus> Knightlust, thanks I was looking at that yesterday
<_guy_linux> Thanks, Knightlust. I tried running kubuntu 11.04 via liveUSB. The KDE environment seems great but had problems with bluetooth connection and dsl. With Linux Mint, problem with bluetooth but internet's okay.
<arscariosus> how about if I wante to learn more then get involved with development?
<arscariosus> or maybe bugtracking, first, maybe?
<arscariosus> _guy_linux, the problems I had with KDE is that most packages I use are Gnome packages. I don't want to install the extra dependencies hahaha
<_guy_linux> Regardless of speed and desktop environment, it seems I am much safer with the LTS version. No problem with bluetooth and dsl with ubuntu 10.04.
<Knightlust> _guy_linux: there's an existing bluetooth bug. been relying on bluetooth as well to manage my china phone via gammu/wammu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/system76/+bug/762964
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 762964 in System76 "Bluetooth doesn't work in Ubuntu 11.04" [Critical,Fix released]
<Knightlust> _guy_linux: try sudo killall bluetoothd | sudo bluetoothd
<Knightlust> that works for me
<Knightlust> arscariosus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<Knightlust> that'll start you developing/packaging/bug triaging
<arscariosus> i'll check it out thanks
<Knightlust> also check out the event calendar at http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/classroom/
<_guy_linux> Are the problems in bluetooth/dsl internet connection (or other drivers) related to regular updating of kernel versions or also with the new releases of linux distro?
<Knightlust> and join the meetings at http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/fridge/ try to feel your way around
<_guy_linux> because I can connect to the internet with Mint 11, but having trouble with kubuntu 11.04.
<Knightlust> _guy_linux: not always. linux is very complicated.
<Knightlust> the internet issue may be with network-manager
<Knightlust> as for the bluetooth bug, i believe it's the bluez and gnome-bluetooth package
<Knightlust> _guy_linux: try pm'ing Jucato (/pm Jucato), he's our resident kubuntu guru
<Knightlust> he's online on irc, but not on this channel
<Knightlust> or is it /msg Jucato
<Knightlust> hmm, my irc skills is degrading
<_guy_linux> I hope these problems will be fixed in time for the next LTS. Thanks, Knightlust.
<Knightlust> arscariosus: i suggest you also idle in #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu
<Knightlust> and make sure you read the irc logs
<Knightlust> also, google before asking questions - that's very important
<Knightlust> ayt, gotta go. i've got work at 12MN
 * epal prefers wm lang heheh..
<epal> ung lxde i think gamit is openbox :D
<epal> erm, ala na pala xD
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-21
<dragoon_jas> hi everybody
<dragoon_jas> how to join sa ubuntu phil. society?
<dragoon_jas> taga manila me
<Terminus> o/
<zakame> hi hi
<Terminus> hmmm... to get or to not get os x lion...
<epal> to replace with ubuntu! xD
<SamhainXIII> Question
<epal> samhain? the great pythonista? :D
<SamhainXIII> Can any of you guys recommend a good web hosting provider. Preferably local, yung puwedeng tawagan at kulitin IRL.
<SamhainXIII> Pythonista? Hahaha! Poser, is more like it.
<Terminus> SamhainXIII: bakit kailangan talaga pwedeng kulitin? =)
<SamhainXIII> Wala lang. Bad experiences with online-only providers eh.
<Terminus> for django stuff, i'm just putting it on appengine para free. hehe
<Terminus> i remember there was this guy asking about BGP on the PLUG mailing list and he was with solid hosting.
<Terminus> so there's one local option.
<SamhainXIII> I remember somebody advertising in UF din, but I don't remember who s/he is.
<Terminus> SamhainXIII: UF = user friendly?
<SamhainXIII> =P UbuntuForums
<Terminus> oh. hehehe
<Terminus> SamhainXIII: how quick a response time are you looking for? the cheap hosting plans don't really come with good support, no matter where you go.
<Terminus> in any case, mediatemple.net has been able to fix my issues within 24-hours.
<SamhainXIII> Ah, well I'm not that demanding. Hehehe! Actually, the web host I'm using now is pretty decent. Cebu-based. But if I can get a Manila-based provider, it's better.
<Terminus> i see... well, solidhosting.ph seems to be in QC. =)
<SamhainXIII> Thanks, will check them out.
<SamhainXIII> Not bad at all...
<Terminus> hahaha. solid hosting says they have colocation facilities in at vitro and ETPI. ETPI is just an elevator ride away from me. XD
<SamhainXIII> Hahaha! Yeah, that's one think I'm liking right now. And they seem to have good shared hosting packages. Medyo mahal lang ang VPS.
<Terminus> yeah, 2K for the vps.
<Terminus> whois for solidhosting points at an address in bel-air.
<SamhainXIII> 24K/year... need to host at least 2 clients para malibre ang site ko. Hehehe!
<Terminus> lol
<SamhainXIII> I'll keep these guys in mind. Hehehe! Thanks, Terminus.
<Terminus> =)
<zakame> there's solidhosting and web.com.ph
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-22
<RaymondX1> testing
<RaymondX1> testing
<RaymondX> testing
<RaymondX> testing
<RaymondX> testing
<zakame> hola
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-23
<kidsodateless> Magandang Umaga PH. 
<RaymondX> 8=0
<RaymondX> o=3
<RaymondX> testing
<cyberjames> lol
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-24
<tech_hero> try
<tech_hero> yo! who's online?
<tech_hero> hello!
<tech_hero> anybody here?
<tech_hero> Just want to know if i did this right
<tech_hero> twas my first time to  join IRC
<RaymondX> 8=0
<RaymondX> anyone here?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-16
<Ramseize> Magandang gabi sa lahat
<Terminus_> evening Ramseize 
<zakame> hi hi
<Terminus_> heya zakame 
<Ramse|ze> Sleepy....zZZZ
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-20
<jsgotangco> wow this channel is still alive
<epal> barely xD
<greeneggsnospam> hehe
#ubuntu-ph 2015-07-15
<BigEars431> mga pinoy ba kayo?
#ubuntu-ph 2015-07-18
<ace_spades> ow anyone active here..can i join to your team
#ubuntu-ph 2015-07-19
<Galonggong> N
<Galonggong> Hello
<Galonggong> Meron pala Philippine group dito.
